# Read topics are marked as unread ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking at the forum , have noticed threads read are now marked as unread ? , my old pm's now have red ticks next to them marked as unread ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's odd Mark. Mine is working Ok. Are things you now read becoming "read"?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi John
Yep , it's a bit odd , here's a screen shot of the items for sale section. I have read all of these . Normally when I read them the red tick to the left of the topic disappears :?

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm... So the red tick isn't un-ticking? You must be logged in... I wonder if there's been a corruption on your PC and somehow the graphic with the tick is being called up instead of the one without the tick? Try clearing your browse cache and forcing it to reload all the graphics for the page. See if that sorts it.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi John
All's back to normal now  I didn't do anything it just sorted itself out , strange :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad it's sorted. I usually have the other problem of hitting the mark everything read switch :roll:


----------

